# Suzuki 20 4 stroke EFI stalling



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

I was out yesterday crossing open water in my Towee when the motor (2017 suzuki df20A) started to cut out and then stalled. It would restart but stall again right away. If I rested the motor for a few minutes and it would run for 5-10 minutes depending on how much gas I was giving it. If half throttle I could stretch it to about 10 minutes. If WOT throttle, it would only go for a few minutes. I tested this process 4 or 5 times and then nursed it across the bay to where I wanted to fish. I motored between spots a few times and then nursed it back across the bay with only one loss of power. The only other thing I noticed was a single click sound when the motor would lose power. The warning/temp light never came on during any of this.

I interpreted this as it being starved for fuel or vapor locked. I checked the vent on the gas cap (portable tank), checked for kinks in the line and tested the fuel quick connect at the cowling. The metal quick connect at the tank will leak a little gas from the line side when unplugged and I noticed that the bulb was sucked down after I left it disconnected for a little while.

Any ideas what might be happening? Any tests/checks I can do off the water would be especially helpful.

thanks in advance.

CL


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

I had a similar issue recently on my 20 Suzuki on the same hull and I’m taking it in for service. I’ve got a feeling it’s bad gas but I’m not sure, we’ll see.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Let me know what they say. I’m beginning to think I have a leaky priming bulb or leaking at tank connector. The bulb won’t get hard which makes me think it’s leaking back. Meanwhile, you should join us over in the Towee owners thread. Good luck!


----------

